# Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf



## garfield36 (11. April 2011)

*Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf*

Nachdem ich letzte Woche vor einer Aufrüstung meines Systems stand, war der Test in PCGH 05/2011 für mich sehr interessant. Aufgrund dieses Tests habe ich mich für das Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.0 entschieden. 
Anstatt des boxed Kühlers baute ich einen Noctua NH-U12P SE2 ein. Und hier musste ich feststellen, dass das Testverfahren von PCGH eine Lücke aufweist. Mainboard-Tests werden offenbar nur mit Kühlern ohne Backplates durchgeführt. Nun hat aber das P8P67 schon eine Platte (Lotes) auf der Rückseite, die allerdings zur Befestigung des CPU-Sockels dient. Wenn man nun einen alternativen Kühler mit Backplate montieren möchte, muss man diese über die Lotes-Platte drüber legen. Dadurch liegen die Ausleger der Platte, und damit die Schraublöcher, aber nicht auf dem Board auf. Zum Glück sind diese Ausleger nicht zu starr, und ich konnte sie trotzdem mit der Kühlerhalterung am Board zusammenschrauben. Alternativ kann man auch dickere Beilagscheiben bzw. Gummiringe dazwischen legen.


----------



## Daniel_M (12. April 2011)

*AW: Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf*

Hallo,

es tut mir leid, dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber die Lücke, die du meinst entdeckt zu haben, ist keine.

Der Grund: Ausnahmslos jedes Mainboard mit Sockel 1155 oder 1156 hat diese Backplate, an welche der Sockel befestigt ist.

Gute aktuelle CPU-Kühler haben bei der mitgelieferten Backplate eine Aussparung, damit diese nicht mit der Sockel-Backplate kollidiert.

Dementsprechend kann man hier weder Asus noch unseren Tests einen Vorwurf machen. 

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2011)

*AW: Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf*

Ich habe aber möglicherweise eine Lücke im Testsystem entdeckt. 

Meines Wissens gibt es 1155er Boards, bei denen man auch non "K" CPUs zumindest soweit ocen kann, wie es der Turbo zulässt. Ich finde das wäre eine Erwähnung wert, ähnlich wie beim Kerne freischalten bei AM3 Boards.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf*

Die non-K lassen sich bei den P67ern bis Turbo-Grenze bzw. darüber OCen (Multi +4). H67 iirc nicht.


----------



## Rolk (13. April 2011)

*AW: Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf*

Also funzt das bei allen P67er Boards? Naja, hab ich mir schon halb gedacht.


----------



## F0rest (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf*

ich hab aber villeicht eine lücke entdeckt 
jedenfalls finde ich einfach keine erklärung dafür.
es geht um die diagramme für die lüftersteuerung der cpu-kühler zu den mainboards in 05/11.
nehmen wir z.b. das von Foxconn H67MP-S (S. 72) und das von Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3 (S.70). wie kann es sein, dass die cpu temperatur während der ersten 190 sek ohne lüfter am kühler verschieden stark steigt? Beim ersteren um ca 20 Grad und beim letzteren um nur ca 10 Grad ??? Gibt noch extremere Beispiele.
Auch interessant wie zufällig die Ausgangtemp. des Foxconn höher ist obwohl bei dem ja gerade der lüfter immer auf volle pulle ist. Logischer wär mir schon irgendwie gewesen, dass gerade bei dem die Temperatur eher unter der vom Gigabyte gestartet hätte.

Ich weiß ja nicht was da schief gelaufen ist, aber ich würde das wie folgt verbessern: Alle starten bei der gleichen Ausgangstemperatur. z.B. 50 Grad auf die sich alle bringen lassen. ab da dann 190 sek (warum eigentl. genau 190 sek? sind weder pauschale 200 sek noch 180s=3min) ohne lüfter von mir aus aufheizen lassen und die lüfterdrehzahl messen und dann den lüfter wieder draufsetzen und weiter messen wie bisher. dann müsste bis zu den 190 sek aufjedenfall die temperaturkurve bis zu den 190sek bis auf wenige grad toleranz gleich aussehen. und damit wär auch alles noch viel besser vergleichbar.


----------



## garfield36 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es tut mir leid, dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber die Lücke, die du meinst entdeckt zu haben, ist keine.
> 
> ...



Schätze ich habe den Fehler entdeckt. Beim Noctua NH-U12P SE2 gibt es für den Sockel 775 eine Gummiauflage, die man beim Sockel 1156 nicht montieren soll. Das gilt wohl auch für den Sockel 1155. Diese Gummiauflage klebt sehr gut und ist bei der Demontage des Kühlers auf der Backplate verblieben. 
Manchmal kann ich ganz schön auf der Leitung stehen.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. April 2011)

*AW: Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf*

ich habe das Thema mal in den Feedback-Bereich verschoben. Passt besser.


----------



## F0rest (22. April 2011)

*AW: Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf*

kann jemand noch zu dem was ich wegen den lüftersteuerungstest oben geschrieben habe was sagen?
nebenbei ist noch beim Festplattattentest auf S.80 die Leistungsnote der Barracuda Green definitiv nicht verträglich mit den Leistungswerten die gemessen wurden und auch nicht mit der Endnote. Das gleiche nochmal beim SSD Test auf S.82 bei der OCZ-Vertex3. 1,53 Leistungsnote kann mal schon gar nicht sein. Und die Endnote von 1,08 ist wohl auch noch zusätzlich falsch (auch bei ner Leistungsnote von 1,0 mit Eigenschaften 2,1 und Ausstattung 2,3 kommt "nur" eine Wertung von 1,48 und nicht 1,08 raus).
Solche Fehler in den Tabellen mein ich auch schon mal in der 04/11 gesehen zu haben. Da wurd glaub teilweise eine Spalte copy&paste zur anderen gemacht. Mags jetzt aber nicht raussuchen.

Könntet ihr bitte in Zukunft da etwas aufpassen? Ich vergleiche meistens die Leistungsnoten miteinander oder Paar Teilwertungen die für mich interessant sind und wenn da falsches Zeug nun gehäuft immer wieder in den Tabellen steht dann kann ich mich ja überhaupt nicht mehr darauf verlassen und die ganzen Tabellen sind quasi für die Katz. Da wirklich mal etwas sorfältiger sein und das automatisch prüfen und nochmals auf Korrektheit und Plausibilität durchgehen.


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2011)

*AW: Mainboard-Test in PCGH 05/2011 deckt Schwäche der Testprozedur auf*

Schreib das doch bitte in den Feedbackthread der jeweiligen Ausgabe, dann haben wir eine Übersicht. Danke.


----------

